# Wicd doesn't work [Solved]

## buptwugh

I have installed wicd follow

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wicd

Also add wicd to boot level

```
rc-update add wicd boot
```

Or add it to default level

```
rc-update add wicd default
```

But these two method can not start wicd when system boot.

```

NextZone ~ # /etc/init.d/wicd status

 * status: stopped

```

And every time I login in gnome , It ask me for "root password" then show a dialog

```

Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.

Check the wicd log for error messages.

```

Any suggestion?

Thank youLast edited by buptwugh on Wed Apr 04, 2012 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buptwugh

```

WICD_DAEMON=/usr/sbin/wicd

WICD_PIDFILE=/var/run/wicd/wicd.pid

depend() {

        need dbus

        after  hald

}

```

```

WICD_DAEMON=/usr/sbin/wicd

WICD_PIDFILE=/var/run/wicd/wicd.pid

depend() {

        need dbus

}

#after  hald

```

I don't install hal,  So there is no hald.

----------

